# Audio line out on back not working



## Tinpusher (Dec 13, 2008)

I've read all the manuals, and the only thing that I can muster is that the audio line out port on the back of my Mac Pro "can be connected to powered speakers".

So I connect it to powered speakers, and nothing happens. Is there some setting somewhere that I am missing?

I've connected it to the front headphone jack and got sound from the speakers. But I'd prefer to keep the cables at the back out of sight, hence wanting to use the line out port.

The same speakers work fine with line level inputs from a Minidisc player, so I'm just wondering if the sound card has a dead port on the back.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 13, 2008)

This Apple support article may help you - http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2844?locale=en_US&viewlocale=en_US

If that doesn't help, while that Sound pref pane is open, and you have the Output tab selected - you can watch the action of the audio port as you unplug, or plug in your speakers.


----------



## Hughvane (Dec 13, 2008)

DeltaMac said:


> ... and you have the Output tab selected - you can watch the action of the audio port as you unplug, or plug in your speakers.




But have the volume on your powered speakers turned well down!! Especially when plugging the jack back in.


----------



## Tinpusher (Dec 13, 2008)

Hmmm... When plugging the powered speakers into the front, the built in speaker goes to "headphones". When plugging the powered speakers into the back, nothing happens.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 13, 2008)

As the support article mentions - the front port operates differently from the rear port. Do you see an additional device in the Output tab when you plug those speakers in the back? and can you select them? 

Do you see a red glow inside the audio out port in back? That's the normal condition of that port.
If no, try plugging some headphones into that back port. Can you hear any audio through headphones?
Try booting to your hardware diagnostics. Insert your restore DVD, and restart while holding the letter D, and run that test. Do you get any failure codes?

Try resetting the PRAM (hold Option-Command-P and R, while you restart. Listen for the boot chime. Continue to hold those same 4 keys until you hear the boot chime 2 more times, and release the keys. Try your audio.
Still not working? Take in for service, the logic board will likely be replaced.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 14, 2008)

The port in the back is not automatic. Once you plugged into the back did you go to System Preferences>Sound and selected the output source (like line out)?


----------



## Tinpusher (Dec 14, 2008)

Big "Doh" from Tinpusher.

Somewhat stupidly, I assumed the line out port worked the same as the headphone jack on my old G4. I.e., always on. I assumed that plugging something into the line out port on the back of the Mac Pro would automatically activate the line out and deactivate the headphone jack on the front.

What a wally I am. It really was as simple as selecting the correct output from System Preferences > Sound > Output

... not that the manuals or the online help file made that easy to figure out...

Thanks chaps. I promise not to be so dim next time!


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 14, 2008)

I only mentioned the support article twice here. This one (again)
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2844?locale=en_US&viewlocale=en_US



> (rant) - tough to post information here, and ask people to take a look, but it takes several posts before they seem to pay attention (if ever). Some of us really do try to find helpful information. I don't like to just give answers. I like to let folks educate themselves... Is what we do that esoteric? (end of rant)


All that information was in that article - seemed simple enough - eh?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 15, 2008)

Well also for quick sound port access just use the free SoundSource.


----------



## Tinpusher (Dec 17, 2008)

DeltaMac said:


> I only mentioned the support article twice here. This one (again)
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2844?locale=en_US&viewlocale=en_US
> 
> 
> All that information was in that article - seemed simple enough - eh?



I stand very humbled....


----------

